# my new "classical" album...



## tedk (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey - Love this forum! I'm a total classical enthusiast with season tx to the Milwaukee Symphony. I am the drummer/songwriter in the band Tourniquet. I just released my solo drumming album called IN THE SHADOW OF THE MASTERS - here's a couple tracks.... hope you enjoy them!











http://tourniquet.bandcamp.com/album/in-the-shadow-of-the-masters


----------



## fedrick32 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice man! I really enjoyed!!


----------

